
Stabilized Falcon 9 first stage landing footage - cryptoz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txe2h25bVOY
======
cryptoz
Source and technical discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/3y171w/stabilized_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/3y171w/stabilized_first_stage_landing_footage/)

